# pits



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

thinking bout diggin a pit with the kubota?how deep and how long should i go?thinkin bout 20ft wide 120 long 3ft then 4ft then 4 1/2 coming out of it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

200 feet long about 25-30 feet wide. Dig it about 48 inches deep....that way the water will not run over the sides....Start out with leaving the bottom hard and put about 32-36 inches of water in it....cause after its sits for a while the bottom will get soft.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Then dig one like the infinity symbol the same depth everywhere except the start finish line. Two lap races with possible broadside collisions in the middle.










The start would be on the bottom heading down the sraightaway cross section, then round the curve and back through the cross section till the next curve where you come out of the water and back onto dry for the Finish line on lap two but you make the curve and back to the start straight to the cross section and hope nobody is lagging or it could get nasty. Complete that curve and cross section again to the finish.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Then dig one like the infinity symbol the same depth everywhere except the start finish line. Two lap races with possible broadside collisions in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....there wouldn't be many races in that one. Every ones bike would be crashed out. :rockn:

I like the oval Swamp Cross pits the best....the one at Carolina Adventure world is the best one I have been in.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I know that one is crazy but it would be fun to watch. Like the figure 8 racing.

Have you been in the serpent at Rocks Bottom? That was a blast.


----------

